# Trinity Seven



## Zaru (Oct 10, 2013)

> *(warning: For a lack of a better one, this colour spread has a very outdated artstyle and character designs, check the info sheet below instead)*
> 
> _Everyday is a normal day in the small town where Kasuga Arata lives. However, everything changed on the day of the Black Sun, and following it, a magician appears before him. The Black Sun caused the Breakdown Phenomenon which destroyed the town where he lives. Because of this, his normal life was artificially reconstructed by a Grimoire that his childhood friend had left. Just what is the purpose of the magician coming to the town? What will he do with the Grimoire's keepsake?_​





> Genre: *Action*, *Comedy*, *Ecchi*, Fantasy, Magic, Romance, School, *Shounen*, *Harem*, Supernatural



This manga hit me out of nowhere, the first chapter was weird but then it quickly opened up to be interesting, hilarious and "visually pleasing"  Now it's one of my favorites.  I'm surprised I couldn't find a thread about it.

Read on Batoto (monthly releases)

*For Character Info and Art samples, check this image that took me 500 hours in paint*


----------



## Blαck (Oct 10, 2013)

Finally someone made it! 

Been following this manga for awhile here's the link for Chapter 1 
Read on Batoto

Or the most recent chapter for those already following it
Read on Batoto


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 10, 2013)

Been reading this since chapter 1 came out. Main character is hilarious.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Oct 11, 2013)

31 chapters out atm?

I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## tgre (Oct 11, 2013)

The synopsis doesn't really grab me as "striking" but I'll take your word for it

Can anyone give a better description than the stocked one in OP's post?

Also purely going off your rec Andy. I TRUST YOU


----------



## Blαck (Oct 11, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> The synopsis doesn't really grab me as "striking" but I'll take your word for it
> 
> Can anyone give a better description than the stocked one in OP's post?
> 
> Also purely going off your rec Andy. I TRUST YOU



Well without giving away too much of the plot or anything;

Main character finds out he's a Magic King candidate after he causes a breakdown effect or something and is brought to a world/dimension that excels in the use of magic. There he meets the girls that will one day become his crew/Harem the Trinity Seven (each girl specializes in a different magic), lots of comedy and action follows him as he learns to master their styles and his own abilities.


----------



## tgre (Oct 11, 2013)

Ah Magic King candidate

fantastic

thanks man, will definitely check this out


----------



## Zaru (Oct 11, 2013)

Othinus said:


> Been reading this since chapter 1 came out. Main character is hilarious.





tGre teh Disleksik said:


> The synopsis doesn't really grab me as "striking" but I'll take your word for it
> 
> Can anyone give a better description than the stocked one in OP's post?
> 
> Also purely going off your rec Andy. I TRUST YOU


The synopsis is basically just chapter 1 and just like the promotional color spread, it's kinda misleading compared to the actual manga.

I'm not saying it's a masterpiece that's for everyone, but I personally enjoy it a lot. Mainly because the protagonist is chillaxed and shameless and doesn't react like a pussy as most "harem action/comedy" main characters tend to do. The other characters aren't edgy drama whores either. It's a fun monthly read that I wouldn't drop so easily.

A more correct synopsis would be:


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 11, 2013)

His harem.....he's pretty much already decided on which girl he really wants


----------



## Shiroyasha (Oct 16, 2013)

Just started this, on chapter 13.

The cast is so enjoyable.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 21, 2013)

32
Ch.16


*Spoiler*: __ 




Dragon!!!!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2013)

And not a single fuck was given that day.

Oh shit, the plot thickens. Lilith is a MKC and her dad is not just a candidate, but an actual KING?


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 21, 2013)

Zaru said:


> And not a single fuck was given that day.
> 
> Oh shit, the plot thickens. Lilith is a MKC and her dad is not just a candidate, but an actual KING?



Arata could call himself King as well if he wanted to. I've got a feeling the other part of him shows up again by the time they rescue Lilith. Also, wtf is with that chick making the seductive sounds?


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 25, 2013)

New chapter's out 

They didn't want to use it in the first place.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Aiko got seriously knocked the hell out


----------



## Zaru (Nov 25, 2013)

Damn, rescue Lilith arc incoming?


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 25, 2013)

"Conqueror of Boobs"...."Wants the D".

Need I read more, or should I just start reading? 
Don't even know what the manga is about, got distracted too soon


----------



## Zaru (Nov 25, 2013)

Just read it. It's not like those 33 chapters take a long time to read.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 2, 2014)

34
Magician chapter 128.

35
Magician chapter 128.

edit- Is it just me or does it seem like a few pages are missing?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 2, 2014)

Dat Akio and Liese bonding


----------



## dream (Jan 3, 2014)

This manga is amazing. 

Arata has what might just be the bestest harem in all of manga.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 3, 2014)

Welcome to the party.


----------



## dream (Jan 3, 2014)

I honestly have no complaints about this manga though part of that might be due to me not taking this manga seriously at all.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 3, 2014)

Although it's going into a serious direction with the introduction of an actual villain, it's probably not meant to be taken seriously anyway.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 11, 2014)

36
Link removed


----------



## Zaru (Feb 11, 2014)

Great chapter, although I'm kind of worried about the fast pace here. 
Arata's casualness killing it as usual


----------



## Blαck (Feb 11, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Great chapter, although I'm kind of worried about the fast pace here.
> Arata's casualness killing it as usual



Arata casually expanding that harem of his


----------



## Zaru (Feb 11, 2014)

At this point I'm gonna have to add Rouge to the character summary in the first post. She clearly wants a taste of Arata's sword.


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 11, 2014)

Rogue will be a kinky one after 
*Spoiler*: __ 



she touched that sword


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 11, 2014)

Liilth has a really awful father, doesn't she?

Luckily Arata is here to save the day with his new sword.

It's sweet how she was more worried about him than herself. They are so cute together.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 11, 2014)

The_Evil said:


> Liilth has a really awful father, doesn't she?
> 
> Luckily Arata is here to save the day with his new sword.
> 
> It's sweet how she was more worried about him than herself. They are so cute together.


Little creepy that her father seems to be a parallel universe version of Arata though.


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 11, 2014)

I just assumed that it's the standard model for a magic king.


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 8, 2014)

Chapter 37 is out

Chapter 7

Kinda boring chapter


----------



## Blαck (Mar 10, 2014)

Not bad, Arata finally got his 4th archive


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

"So, what kind of girl can you become?"
"Oh? A very bouncy one"

That sword is a total bro.


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 12, 2014)

Heh it's kinda sad though. Arata has multiple girls wanting the "D" but he only has eyes for Lilith

Who's under that hood?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm pretty sure Arata has no problem with a harem end. It was hinted at a few times earlier anyway.

Also lol at his sword.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 24, 2014)

Link removed


----------



## Zaru (Jul 24, 2014)

Oh shit, that new girl actually managed to make him go doki doki. She doesn't seem like a bad person at first glance though.


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 24, 2014)

Anime news? Can't wait. Spirit girl is gonna have 7 pissed off ladies after her


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 24, 2014)

I have feeling that it's not actually love but rather some kind of supernatural premonition he's feeling. This girl will probably turn out to be bad news.




McSlobs said:


> Heh it's kinda sad though. Arata has multiple girls wanting the "D" but he only has eyes for Lilith



Well, Lilith is his favorite, that's for sure, but it's not like he's completely ignoring the others.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 24, 2014)

An anime! Pretty good news, i wonder who will manage the animation

On the other hand, that brunette will bring a lot of troubles to our boy


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 24, 2014)

The_Evil said:


> I have feeling that it's not actually love but rather some kind of supernatural premonition he's feeling. This girl will probably turn out to be bad news.



My thoughts exactly. Her character pretty much screams "trouble".


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 21, 2014)

proceeds to recruit him as Vice-Director


*Spoiler*: __ 



Headmaster is too awesome  Arata vsSaint girl fight will take up 10 chapters when it happens


----------



## Zaru (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm ready for lots of bouncy action.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know how I didn't notice this earlier but Anastasia looks like black-haired Lilith. 

I don't think that's a coincidence.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 22, 2014)

The_Evil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah thought I was the only one to notice 

And this saint of resurrection thing sounds interesting


----------



## Blαck (Oct 27, 2014)

42
Link removed


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 28, 2014)

Oh Yui.....so smexy


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 28, 2014)

This is indeed a criminal body.

ahem...That's some pretty neat magic there, lots of cool effects. Between world construction, power of the gods and time reversal there's hax flying left and right.

Very pumped for the next chapter.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 22, 2014)

43
Silver Spoon chapter 107.

*Spoiler*: __ 




God King Odin spear 

And Abyss returns?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 22, 2014)

They actually fucking lost


----------



## Blαck (Nov 22, 2014)

Ikr, definitely thought they'd do some plot magic and counter somehow


----------



## Zaru (Nov 22, 2014)

Even the villains complained about their entire strategy being anti main character.


----------



## Quuon (Nov 22, 2014)

Pleasantly surprised at the outcome.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 22, 2014)

Kind of surprised Astral Trinity is back. I thought Arata ended up killing him.

Also lol at Arata and Leise losing in the first round .


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 24, 2014)

That was quite the troll outcome


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 27, 2014)

Abyss Trinity coming back as comic relief is a bit "eh" to me but I do admit I like his doting making Lilith extremely embarrassed. 

Also is this the first time we have seen Levi's Magus mode? The design isn't too bad.


----------



## McSlobs (Jan 14, 2015)

Abyss Trinity is gonna get annoying fast if this keeps up.

I do like Levi's magus mode though


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 28, 2015)

I like the anime of this. The main character in this is a true bitch magnet.


----------



## TigerTwista (Mar 29, 2015)

46 o.o what the heck happened to 45....Levi's Magus Mode D;


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 11, 2015)

Chapter 45 is out


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 11, 2015)

Dat sorceres mode and Akio keeping her cards hidden.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 12, 2015)

Well, at least Levi managed to be bad ass for half the chapter. Like her though, I make sure not to have expectations (especially with this series ) so I can't say I'm surprised Mira and Lilith were the ones to advance. I am curious about what Akio was keeping hidden from those prying eyes in the stands.


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 12, 2015)

Lilth firmly believes in "Never enough dakka" school of marksmanship.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 13, 2015)

Levi


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 26, 2015)

i didn't know this was by the same author who wrote Countrouble. Picked up.


----------



## rajin (May 3, 2015)

*overwhelmed by his own Bankai spiritual pressure?

overwhelmed by his own Bankai spiritual pressure?*


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 5, 2015)

I really like the ninja girl.


----------



## rajin (Aug 24, 2015)

*Chapter 14

48 English
*


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2015)

What is going on


----------



## Blαck (Aug 24, 2015)

Was that our Arata? Or Lilith's dad?


----------



## Blαck (Nov 8, 2015)

49-52
here"


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 8, 2015)

I lost track of what happened in this manga like 7 or so chapters ago.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 9, 2015)

It's kinda weird right now, to the point where I've pretty much lost interest.


----------



## rajin (Jan 20, 2016)

*He actually becomes a whole different kind of swagalicious beast altogether
He actually becomes a whole different kind of swagalicious beast altogether
He actually becomes a whole different kind of swagalicious beast altogether
He actually becomes a whole different kind of swagalicious beast altogether
He actually becomes a whole different kind of swagalicious beast altogether
He actually becomes a whole different kind of swagalicious beast altogether

He actually becomes a whole different kind of swagalicious beast altogether


*


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2016)

That Anthology... other artists drawing T7 stuff?

I can spot the artists from Monster Musume, Maken-ki, Dragons Rioting, Highschool of the Dead and more


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 20, 2016)

Those color pages in the anthology are glorious

It would be great reading all that...if this were a tad bit interesting anymore.

Chapter releases aside, what went wrong here?


----------



## TigerTwista (Jan 21, 2016)

I remember at one point in time I used to love catching up on this series but after a while I just forgot all about it....not sure why though


----------



## Zaru (Jan 21, 2016)

TigerTwista said:


> I remember at one point in time I used to love catching up on this series but after a while I just forgot all about it....not sure why though



I don't know what it is exactly that this series lost. I'm hardly even checking for new chapters anymore, which seem sporadic.


----------



## TigerTwista (Jan 24, 2016)

Hmmm could it be the possibility that even though chapters had been coming out whoever has been translating these hasn't really been doing translating that much?


----------



## rajin (Aug 31, 2016)

The Nick Simmons shitstorm
The Nick Simmons shitstorm
The Nick Simmons shitstorm
The Nick Simmons shitstorm


----------



## rajin (Feb 21, 2017)

Chapter 2
Chapter 2
Chapter 2
Chapter 2
Chapter 2


----------

